# كل ما يخص محركات بيركنز perkins spi 2009 2010



## caterpillarman (23 نوفمبر 2012)

حصريا 
​*Perkins SPI 2009A description of the catalogue:*​ Perkins Service & Parts Information (SPI²) enables you to quickly and simply call up spare parts and service information. The system software is found on your SPI² DVD and is available for use under licence from Perkins Engines Ltd. All aftermarket parts and service information is available at a glance - from the illustration and part number to the repair and maintenance instructions. 

*Models present in spare parts catalog Perkins SP2:*
*100 Series*​ K - 100 Series​ KA - 102.04
KB - 103.06
KC - 103.09
KD - 103.10
KDC - 103.10(I)
KDG - 103.10
KE - 103.15
KEC - 103.15(I)
KEG - 103.15
KF - 104.19
KFC - 104.19(I)
KG - 103.12
KH - 103.13
KHC - 103.13(I)
KJ - 103.15
KK - D104.19
KL - 103.07
KLC - 103.10(I)
KN - 102.05
KNC - 103.10(I)
KO - 100 Series Option Packs
KR - 104.22
KRC - 104.22
KRG - 104.22
KS - 103.11​ *200 / 300 Series*​ G - 200 / 300 Series​ GA - 4.154
GB - 4.135
GC - 4.182
GD - 204.25
GE - 204.30​ *400 Series*​ H - 400 Series​ HB - 403C
HD - 403C-07
HH - 403C-11
HHC - 403C-11
HL - 403C-15
HLC - 403C-15
HO - 400 Series Option Packs ()
HP - 404C-22
HPC - 404C-22
HR - 404C-22T
HRC - 404C-22T​ *500 Series*​ B - Prima / 500 Series​ BA - 4.20
BB - T4.20​ *700 / 800 Series*​ U - 700 / 800 Series​ UA - 704-30
UB - 704-26
UC - 704-30T
UE - 804C-33
UF - 804C-33T​ *900 / 3.152 Series*​ C - 3.152 and 900 Series​ SOS - 3.152 Standard Option Schemes
CD - 3.152
CE - D3.152
CJ - 3.152.2
CM - 3.152.4
CN - T3.152.4
CP - 3.27
CR - T3.27
CT - G3.27​ *1000 (4 Cyl) / 4.236 Series*​ A - Phaser / 1004 Series​ AA - 4.40
AB - T4.40
AC - C4.40
AD - T4.40CC
AE - T4.4OCC
AF - G4.401
AG - AN4.40
AH - ATN4.40
AJ - 4.401
AK - T4.401
AL - CCA4.401
AM - CCW4.401
AP - N4.401
AQ - TN4.401
AR - 4.421
AS - N4.421
AT - CCAN4401​ E - 4.108 Series​ ED - 4.108​ HA - 4.165 Series​ 
HA - 4.165​ J - 4.203 Series​ JD - 4.203
JE - D4.203
JF - G4.203
JG - 4.203.2​ L - 4.236 Series​ SOS - 4.236 Standard Option Schemes
LA - 4.212
LD - 4.236
LE - G4.236
LF - 4.248
LG - 4.248.2
LH - C4.236
LJ - T4.236
LM - 4.41​ N - 4.318 Series​ NC - 4.318
ND - 4.318.2​ *1000 (6 Cyl) / 6.354 Series*​ RA - 6.247 Series​ RA - 6.247​ T - 6.354 Series​ SOS - 6.354 Standard Option Schemes
TC - 6.354
TD - H6.354
TE - T6.354
TF - HT6.354
TG - 6.354.1
TH - T6.354.1
TJ - 6.354.2
TK - C6.354.2
TP - T6.354.3
TR - 6.372
TT - TC6.354.1
TU - T6.354.4
TV - 6.372.4
TW - 6.354.4
TX - C6.354.4
TY - H6.354.4
TZ - HT6.354.4​ Y - Phaser / 1006 Series​ YA - 6.60
YB - T6.60
YC - C6.60
YD - CC6.60
YE - T6.60CC
YG - 6.601
YH - T6.601
YJ - CCA6.601
YK - CCW6.601
YS - Option Packs M225TI / M215C​ *1100 Series*​ D - 1100 Series 3 Cylinder​ DC - 1103C-33
DD - 1103C-33T
DF - 1103B-33
DG - 1103B-33T
DJ - 1103A-33
DK -1103A-33T​ R - 1100 Series 4 Cylinder​ RE - 1104C-44
RF - 1104C-E44
RG - 1104C-44T
RH - 1104C-E44T
RJ - 1104C-44TA
RK - 1104C-E44TA
RR -1104A-44
RS -1104A-44T
RT -1104A-44TA​ V - 1100 Series 6 Cylinder​ VK - 1106-E60TA​ P - 1100D Series 6 Cylinder​ PJ - 1106D-E66TA
PO - Option Packs 1100 Series​ N - 1100D Series 4 Cylinder ()​ NH - 1104D-E44T ()​ *1300 / Peregrine Series*​ W - 1300 Series​ WB - T6.466
WC - CC6.466
WD - T6.67
WE - CC6.67
WF - T6.76
WG - CC6.76
WH - T6.87
WJ - CC6.87
WK - UT6.76 HEUI
WL - UCC6.76 HEUI
WM - UT6.87 HEUI
WN - UCC6.87 HEUI
WO - 1300 Series Option Packs
WP - UT6.761(I) HEUI
WR - UT6.871(I) HEUI
WS - UCC6.871(I) HEUI​ *2000 / 3000 Series*​ 4 - 3000 Series​ S4B - 3008
S4C - 8M700 / 800TI Condor Marine
S4E - 3008 SI​ 6 - 3000 Series​ 6A - 3012
S6A - 3012
S6C - 3012
S6D - 3012
S6E - 3012 SI​ 8 - 2000 Series​ 8B - 2006
8C - Eagle / 2006
8D - Drops / 2006
8G - 2006 SI
S8B - 2006
S8C - Eagle / 2006
S8D - Drops / 2006
S8E - 2006 SI​ S - 2000 / 3000 Series​ SAA - E300TX Euro1 Eagle
SAC - E335TX Euro1 Eagle
SAF - E375TX Euro1 Eagle
SAG - E400TX Euro1 Eagle
SAJ - E340TX Euro2
SAK - E380TX Euro2
SAL - E410TX Euro2
SGA - TAG1A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGB - TAG2 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGC - TAG2A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGD - TAG3A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGE - TAG4 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGF - TG Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGG - TG1A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGH - TG2A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGJ - TTAG Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGK - TWG2 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGM - TAG5 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGN - TAG2B Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGP - TAG1B Elektropak / Gen Sets
SHA - 2006 TWH
SIA - SI Combined Heat / Power
SIB - SI Combined Heat / Power
SIC - TSI Combined Heat / Power
SID - TSI Combined Heat / Power
SMA - M600TI Condor Marine
SMB - M700TI Condor Marine
SMC - M800TI Condor Marine
SMO - M600/700/800 Duffield Opt Kit
SPA - Industrial 17T
SPB - Industrial 12T1
SPC - Industrial 12T2
SPD - Industrial 12TA
SPM - Industrial 12TW
SPN - Industrial 26TW1
SXA - Prototype
SXD - Prototype
SXG - Prototype
SXI - Prototype
SXM - Prototype
SXP - Prototype​ *2300 / 2800 Series*​ 2300 - 6 Cylinder​ FGA - 14L TAG1 Generating Sets
FGB - 14L TAG2 Generating Sets
FGD - 14L TAG3 Generating Sets​ 2800 - 6 Cylinder​ HGA - 16L TAG1 Generating Sets
HGB - 16L TAG2 Generating Sets
JGA - 18L TAG1 Generating Sets
JGB - 18L TAG2 Generating Sets
JGD​ *4000 Series*​ D - 4000 Series​ DGA - TAG1 Generating Sets
DGB - TAG2 Generating Sets
DGD - TAG3 Generating Sets
DGE - TAG4 Generating Sets
DGF - TG Generating Sets
DGK - TWG2 Generating Sets
DGL - TAG Generating Sets
DGM - TWG Generating Sets
DGN - TWG3 Generating Sets
DGP - TEG Generating Sets
DGR - TEG2 Generating Sets
DGS - TEG3 Generating Sets
DGV - TWG2C Generating Sets
DIE - TESI Combined Heat / Power
DIF - TESI Gas Unit
DIG - 4016E61TRS
DME - Seaking - Marine​ *V8 540 / 640*​ X - V8.540 Series​ SOS - V8.540 Standard Option Schemes
XA - V8.510
XB - TV8.510
XC - C8.540
XE - TV8.540​ Z - V8.640 Series​ ZA - V8.640
ZB - TV8.640​ *SOS Catalogues*​ SOS - Catalogues​ SOS - Option Packs


​ *Perkins SPI 2010A description of the catalogue
:*​ Perkins Service & Parts Information (SPI²) enables you to quickly and simply call up spare parts and service information. The system software is found on your SPI² DVD and is available for use under licence from Perkins Engines Ltd. All aftermarket parts and service information is available at a glance - from the illustration and part number to the repair and maintenance instructions. 

*Models present in spare parts catalog Perkins SP2:*
*100 Series*​ K - 100 Series​ KA - 102.04
KB - 103.06
KC - 103.09
KD - 103.10
KDC - 103.10(I)
KDG - 103.10
KE - 103.15
KEC - 103.15(I)
KEG - 103.15
KF - 104.19
KFC - 104.19(I)
KG - 103.12
KH - 103.13
KHC - 103.13(I)
KJ - 103.15
KK - D104.19
KL - 103.07
KLC - 103.10(I)
KN - 102.05
KNC - 103.10(I)
KO - 100 Series Option Packs
KR - 104.22
KRC - 104.22
KRG - 104.22
KS - 103.11​ *200 / 300 Series*​ G - 200 / 300 Series​ GA - 4.154
GB - 4.135
GC - 4.182
GD - 204.25
GE - 204.30​ *400 Series*​ H - 400 Series​ HB - 403C
HD - 403C-07
HH - 403C-11
HHC - 403C-11
HL - 403C-15
HLC - 403C-15
HO - 400 Series Option Packs ()
HP - 404C-22
HPC - 404C-22
HR - 404C-22T
HRC - 404C-22T​ *500 Series*​ B - Prima / 500 Series​ BA - 4.20
BB - T4.20​ *700 / 800 Series*​ U - 700 / 800 Series​ UA - 704-30
UB - 704-26
UC - 704-30T
UE - 804C-33
UF - 804C-33T​ *900 / 3.152 Series*​ C - 3.152 and 900 Series​ SOS - 3.152 Standard Option Schemes
CD - 3.152
CE - D3.152
CJ - 3.152.2
CM - 3.152.4
CN - T3.152.4
CP - 3.27
CR - T3.27
CT - G3.27​ *1000 (4 Cyl) / 4.236 Series*​ A - Phaser / 1004 Series​ AA - 4.40
AB - T4.40
AC - C4.40
AD - T4.40CC
AE - T4.4OCC
AF - G4.401
AG - AN4.40
AH - ATN4.40
AJ - 4.401
AK - T4.401
AL - CCA4.401
AM - CCW4.401
AP - N4.401
AQ - TN4.401
AR - 4.421
AS - N4.421
AT - CCAN4401​ E - 4.108 Series​ ED - 4.108​ HA - 4.165 Series​ 
HA - 4.165​ J - 4.203 Series​ JD - 4.203
JE - D4.203
JF - G4.203
JG - 4.203.2​ L - 4.236 Series​ SOS - 4.236 Standard Option Schemes
LA - 4.212
LD - 4.236
LE - G4.236
LF - 4.248
LG - 4.248.2
LH - C4.236
LJ - T4.236
LM - 4.41​ N - 4.318 Series​ NC - 4.318
ND - 4.318.2​ *1000 (6 Cyl) / 6.354 Series*​ RA - 6.247 Series​ RA - 6.247​ T - 6.354 Series​ SOS - 6.354 Standard Option Schemes
TC - 6.354
TD - H6.354
TE - T6.354
TF - HT6.354
TG - 6.354.1
TH - T6.354.1
TJ - 6.354.2
TK - C6.354.2
TP - T6.354.3
TR - 6.372
TT - TC6.354.1
TU - T6.354.4
TV - 6.372.4
TW - 6.354.4
TX - C6.354.4
TY - H6.354.4
TZ - HT6.354.4​ Y - Phaser / 1006 Series​ YA - 6.60
YB - T6.60
YC - C6.60
YD - CC6.60
YE - T6.60CC
YG - 6.601
YH - T6.601
YJ - CCA6.601
YK - CCW6.601
YS - Option Packs M225TI / M215C​ *1100 Series*​ D - 1100 Series 3 Cylinder​ DC - 1103C-33
DD - 1103C-33T
DF - 1103B-33
DG - 1103B-33T
DJ - 1103A-33
DK -1103A-33T​ R - 1100 Series 4 Cylinder​ RE - 1104C-44
RF - 1104C-E44
RG - 1104C-44T
RH - 1104C-E44T
RJ - 1104C-44TA
RK - 1104C-E44TA
RR -1104A-44
RS -1104A-44T
RT -1104A-44TA​ V - 1100 Series 6 Cylinder​ VK - 1106-E60TA​ P - 1100D Series 6 Cylinder​ PJ - 1106D-E66TA
PO - Option Packs 1100 Series​ N - 1100D Series 4 Cylinder ()​ NH - 1104D-E44T ()​ *1300 / Peregrine Series*​ W - 1300 Series​ WB - T6.466
WC - CC6.466
WD - T6.67
WE - CC6.67
WF - T6.76
WG - CC6.76
WH - T6.87
WJ - CC6.87
WK - UT6.76 HEUI
WL - UCC6.76 HEUI
WM - UT6.87 HEUI
WN - UCC6.87 HEUI
WO - 1300 Series Option Packs
WP - UT6.761(I) HEUI
WR - UT6.871(I) HEUI
WS - UCC6.871(I) HEUI​ *2000 / 3000 Series*​ 4 - 3000 Series​ S4B - 3008
S4C - 8M700 / 800TI Condor Marine
S4E - 3008 SI​ 6 - 3000 Series​ 6A - 3012
S6A - 3012
S6C - 3012
S6D - 3012
S6E - 3012 SI​ 8 - 2000 Series​ 8B - 2006
8C - Eagle / 2006
8D - Drops / 2006
8G - 2006 SI
S8B - 2006
S8C - Eagle / 2006
S8D - Drops / 2006
S8E - 2006 SI​ S - 2000 / 3000 Series​ SAA - E300TX Euro1 Eagle
SAC - E335TX Euro1 Eagle
SAF - E375TX Euro1 Eagle
SAG - E400TX Euro1 Eagle
SAJ - E340TX Euro2
SAK - E380TX Euro2
SAL - E410TX Euro2
SGA - TAG1A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGB - TAG2 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGC - TAG2A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGD - TAG3A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGE - TAG4 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGF - TG Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGG - TG1A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGH - TG2A Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGJ - TTAG Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGK - TWG2 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGM - TAG5 Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGN - TAG2B Elektropak / Gen Sets
SGP - TAG1B Elektropak / Gen Sets
SHA - 2006 TWH
SIA - SI Combined Heat / Power
SIB - SI Combined Heat / Power
SIC - TSI Combined Heat / Power
SID - TSI Combined Heat / Power
SMA - M600TI Condor Marine
SMB - M700TI Condor Marine
SMC - M800TI Condor Marine
SMO - M600/700/800 Duffield Opt Kit
SPA - Industrial 17T
SPB - Industrial 12T1
SPC - Industrial 12T2
SPD - Industrial 12TA
SPM - Industrial 12TW
SPN - Industrial 26TW1
SXA - Prototype
SXD - Prototype
SXG - Prototype
SXI - Prototype
SXM - Prototype
SXP - Prototype​ *2300 / 2800 Series*​ 2300 - 6 Cylinder​ FGA - 14L TAG1 Generating Sets
FGB - 14L TAG2 Generating Sets
FGD - 14L TAG3 Generating Sets​ 2800 - 6 Cylinder​ HGA - 16L TAG1 Generating Sets
HGB - 16L TAG2 Generating Sets
JGA - 18L TAG1 Generating Sets
JGB - 18L TAG2 Generating Sets
JGD​ *4000 Series*​ D - 4000 Series​ DGA - TAG1 Generating Sets
DGB - TAG2 Generating Sets
DGD - TAG3 Generating Sets
DGE - TAG4 Generating Sets
DGF - TG Generating Sets
DGK - TWG2 Generating Sets
DGL - TAG Generating Sets
DGM - TWG Generating Sets
DGN - TWG3 Generating Sets
DGP - TEG Generating Sets
DGR - TEG2 Generating Sets
DGS - TEG3 Generating Sets
DGV - TWG2C Generating Sets
DIE - TESI Combined Heat / Power
DIF - TESI Gas Unit
DIG - 4016E61TRS
DME - Seaking - Marine​ *V8 540 / 640*​ X - V8.540 Series​ SOS - V8.540 Standard Option Schemes
XA - V8.510
XB - TV8.510
XC - C8.540
XE - TV8.540​ Z - V8.640 Series​ ZA - V8.640
ZB - TV8.640​ *SOS Catalogues*​ SOS - Catalogues​ SOS - Option Packs



راسلني علي الخاص​​


----------



## mpeabdoo (24 نوفمبر 2012)

it is too nice


----------



## مهندس رعد البياتي (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## caterpillarman (17 ديسمبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## hossamali (7 يناير 2013)

جميل ربنا يحفظك


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (20 يناير 2013)

فين الروابط يا باشمهندس


----------



## killhich (6 مارس 2013)

الروابط مووو موجودة !!!


----------



## السيدالعربى (30 يونيو 2013)

كيف يتم تحميل برنامج صيانة معدات الكاتربلر


----------



## mafathy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## ahmed.kormod (18 نوفمبر 2013)

برجاء الافاده عن الروابط حيث انها غير مرفقه


----------



## mglord193 (21 فبراير 2015)

2011B Electronic Service Tool
أبحث عن كراك له


----------



## mglord193 (21 فبراير 2015)

2011B Electronic Service Tool
2011B Electronic Service Tool
2011B Electronic Service Tool


----------



## mglord193 (21 فبراير 2015)

ابحث عن كراك للسايق
الكت موجود عندي


----------



## radofamine (24 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم حاولت الاتصال بك على الخاص يلزمني 50 مشاركة المرجوا اعطاءي معلومات فـأنا ـ أحتاج للبرنامج من أجل تقرير مشروع تدريب.


----------



## mpeabdoo (26 أبريل 2015)

فين الروابط؟


----------



## mohamed fawzy22 (2 يوليو 2015)

where is the link?!!


----------



## وسيع البال1122 (9 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك عاوزين الرابط


----------



## عبدالرحمن011 (21 فبراير 2017)

اخيرا لقيت مهندس بيتكلم عن مولدات البيركنز انا محتاج مساعده يا بشمهندس :19:


----------

